# Toughing up the pads



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey fella's,

I have a 5 yr old lab who seems to cut her pads at least once if not twice a season. I've tried everything, short of boots. The guy who trained her recommended running her stickly on grass because the concrete/pavement will thin out her pads. I talked to another trainer whe recommended running on concrete to toughen them up. I've seen those "Tough Pad" products in the store, but I'm afraid to use them. another note, she is a house dog and extremely pampered.

Any advice?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

My black lab turned 9 today. I run her on the road every day I can. Her pads are like rocks and it keeps her nails down.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I ran my lab on pavement also until he ripped open a pad. No more of that, he is just now getting back to his normal shape and that was about a month ago when it happened.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

walk the dog on concrete on a leash don't run it on there. Running will aggravate the same joint problems during old age running on concrete would for us


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I use that tough pad stuff and have not had ripped open pads. My wife will take them with her rollerblading on concrete and have had no problems. But I did not really think about the joint thing, I will have to put that to a stop... good tip


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I run my dog in the woods everyday on hiking trails and old log roads here in the northeast all our trails are rock she's still a pup but her pads are like leather they actually feel like coarse sand paper to the point where I'm concerned about my wood floors in the house I'm considering putting something on them to soften them up a bit they scratch your skin if she jumps up on you.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

We do lots of roadwork on gravel year round. This really helps keep those pads tough. Never have had a problem with a cut pad...


----------



## houndsman (Jan 30, 2006)

I wouldn't be afraid of tuf-foot. (just don't use it all the time - will get pads too hard/brittle) You'll see that it really thickens the pads - stuff works....


----------

